# Sponsorship Undertaking Form - Help, I'm so confused



## margueritta (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi - I'm in Australia, currently filling out the VAF4A forms for myself (as spouse of British citizen) and two children. The form says 'Applications from parents, grandparents and other dependant relatives under Rule 317 of the Immigration Rules must be accompanied by a signed undertaking from the sponsor. The sponsorship undertaking is available online in the Family Members guidance (INF 6) on the UK Border Agency’s website or from your Visa Application Centre.'

Are dependent children considered to be 'other dependent relatives'? If so, I cannot find any INF 6. The only Sponsorship undertaking form I can find is SU07 but this appears to be for sponsors already residing in the UK? We are planning to return to settle in the UK so my sponsor (husband) is not yet there and the form clearly says he must be resident in the UK to fill it out. So what sponsorship form or letter are we supposed to supply, any idea?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

margueritta said:


> Hi - I'm in Australia, currently filling out the VAF4A forms for myself (as spouse of British citizen) and two children. The form says 'Applications from parents, grandparents and *other dependant relatives* under Rule 317 of the Immigration Rules must be accompanied by a signed undertaking from the sponsor. The sponsorship undertaking is available online in the Family Members guidance *(INF 6)* on the UK Border Agency’s website or from your Visa Application Centre.'
> 
> Are dependent children considered to be 'other dependent relatives'? If so, I cannot find any INF 6. The only Sponsorship undertaking form I can find is SU07 but this appears to be for sponsors already residing in the UK? We are planning to return to settle in the UK so my sponsor (husband) is not yet there and the form clearly says he must be resident in the UK to fill it out. So what sponsorship form or letter are we supposed to supply, any idea?


No, your children aren't 'other dependant relatives' - they are people like your siblings, uncles, aunties etc. No need to complete INF 6 or SU07, and your husband as your sponsor completes the sponsor's section on your application form or online equivalent (I'm pretty sure you have to apply online in Australia). For your children's application (they aren't dual British citizens, are they?), you are their sponsor and you complete the relevant section.

If you are getting help from his relatives in UK, such as free accommodation, they should put the offer in writing and enclose supporting documents. They can complete SU07, but a letter will do just as well.


----------



## margueritta (Jun 14, 2012)

Joppa, thanks very much. I thought my husband would be their sponsor? He is the one with employment and British citizenship (kids are not British citizens although one is daughter of my husband, the other is his step-daughter)


----------



## margueritta (Jun 14, 2012)

I should add that the father of his step-daughter resides in Britain


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

margueritta said:


> Joppa, thanks very much. I thought my husband would be their sponsor? He is the one with employment and British citizenship (kids are not British citizens although one is daughter of my husband, the other is his step-daughter)


So presumably your husband is British citizen by descent, unable to pass on his nationality to his children born abroad?
Yes, he can act as sponsor for both of them. You don't require a letter of consent from the birth parent as he lives in UK.


----------



## margueritta (Jun 14, 2012)

He's Spanish, naturalised British. Okay, I see now, thanks again, much appreciated


----------

